# Just a ride in the mountains



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nothing epic...no mud or water. Just a ride to the ranger look-out in Jemez NM me and SWBF did last Wednesday. It does have some snow though!


*https://vimeo.com/88418047*


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

As usual, very jealous!


----------

